# Best type of camo for hunting in pine trees.



## B Young (Nov 8, 2006)

I used TrueBlend but I dont think they make it any more. Any suggestions.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 8, 2006)

I liked Treebark for blending in with pines. Hard to find now, though. Seclusion 3D makes one called Konifer, and Montana Camo makes one called Ridge Ghost that would work well. Check 'em all out here: Cabelas Camo Guide


----------



## Booner Killa (Nov 8, 2006)

To me, it doesn't make a hill of beans difference. In a pine, I hunt high enough with a gun they won't see me anyway and if they smell you, it doesn't much matter what you're wearing. I usually hunt in the nude when I'm hunting a pine tree!!!!!!  Oooow, that's gross Mossy Oak break up for me.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 8, 2006)

Being still...

Any of them work depending on what you are most comfortable wearing.  Some are obviously better than others.  I have a row full of camo from of all kinds & flavors - whatever is on sale.  If I can ever find ASAT on sale, I buy it.  I like it best.  They also made a METSAT that has a gray rather than tan background that I really like.  If I could only have one kind of camo, it would be METSAT.


----------



## B Young (Nov 8, 2006)

Booner Killa said:


> To me, it doesn't make a hill of beans difference. In a pine, I hunt high enough with a gun they won't see me anyway and if they smell you, it doesn't much matter what you're wearing. I usually hunt in the nude when I'm hunting a pine tree!!!!!!  Oooow, that's gross Mossy Oak break up for me.



That is the case for me most of the time except for being nude , the reason I am asking is one of the areas I hunt is planted pines not big enough for a stand. Sitting on the ground you can see a good way. So I am trying to find something to help conceal me besides being still.


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 8, 2006)

I just got some of the new military issue camo.  It is supposed to work anywhere.  It is also much more comfortable than most of that stuff you buy from walmart, about the same price to.


----------



## Vernon Holt (Nov 8, 2006)

A pair of blue jeans and a plaid shirt will work fine if you will just sit still.


----------



## DSGB (Nov 8, 2006)

B Young said:


> That is the case for me most of the time except for being nude , the reason I am asking is one of the areas I hunt is planted pines not big enough for a stand. Sitting on the ground you can see a good way. So I am trying to find something to help conceal me besides being still.




I'd build a small blind from stuff laying around. Maybe use some burlap.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 8, 2006)

Vernon Holt said:


> A pair of blue jeans and a plaid shirt will work fine if you will just sit still.



Bryan,

You should know that we (me and your grandad and uncles) never had camo 'til the late 80's and we all did just fine wearing the uniform Mr. Vernon describes here.


----------



## B Young (Nov 8, 2006)

You sound like Grandad! you know I can't sit still.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the compliment!

And yes, I know you can't set still!


----------



## RJY66 (Nov 8, 2006)

Vernon Holt said:


> A pair of blue jeans and a plaid shirt will work fine if you will just sit still.



I totally agree!  You have to remember that in addition to whatever you are wearing, you are supposed to have the required safety orange....even more necessary if you are on the ground.  Even if the camo was all that effective on its own, the orange would certainly ruin it.  

The American marketing machine is an amazing thing.  Guys like Bill Jordan have convinced us to pay them money for something that we really don't need and have gotten very well in the process.  Watch "Realtree outdoors" or whatever they call it where he goes hunting at wonderful destinations all over the world and shoots monster animals.  We should all cheer him on....most of us helped send him!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 8, 2006)

Even with orange over the top of it, during the rifle season anyway, this would help break up your outline...


----------



## BKA (Nov 8, 2006)

RJY66 said:


> I totally agree!  You have to remember that in addition to whatever you are wearing, you are supposed to have the required safety orange....even more necessary if you are on the ground.  Even if the camo was all that effective on its own, the orange would certainly ruin it.
> 
> The American marketing machine is an amazing thing.  Guys like Bill Jordan have convinced us to pay them money for something that we really don't need and have gotten very well in the process.  Watch "Realtree outdoors" or whatever they call it where he goes hunting at wonderful destinations all over the world and shoots monster animals.  We should all cheer him on....most of us helped send him!




True dat!


----------



## bigbarrow (Nov 8, 2006)

MOSSY OAK .... BEST CAMO KNOWN TO MAN...


----------



## gabreamfanatic (Nov 8, 2006)

good old gi issue its cheaper that the other stuff.  and you can find it any were.


----------



## kaz (Nov 9, 2006)

For me, most of the camo patterns are too dark. Up close they look OK, but from a distance everything in the pattern blends in and you just look like the dark outline of a human, especially if you're up in a relatively open tree stand, and even more so if you're highlighted against the sky. Therefore, I like something that has large light-colored areas and a jagged pattern that breaks up my outline. For that, I use Predator brand "fall grey" camo. http://www.predatorcamo.com/

I'd guess the previous posts are right. The deer may see you. The question is whether they can tell you're a person. The best way to avoid them coming to that conclusion (actually, I'm not sure deer "conclude" anything) is to stay real still and do whatever you can not to have a recognizable human outline.


----------



## dixie (Nov 9, 2006)

Vernon Holt said:


> A pair of blue jeans and a plaid shirt will work fine if you will just sit still.



Yep!


----------



## Bruz (Nov 10, 2006)

Cabela's 3D Konifer.....It's the best I've found.

www.cabelas.com


----------



## Flash (Nov 10, 2006)

B Young said:


> I used TrueBlend but I dont think they make it any more.



 Did you find out for sure? I have some, it was priced fair and made in the USA.


----------



## southernbynature (Nov 11, 2006)

I personally like the new Army green ACUs they have just the right green and tan blend ...... The desert ACUs work great in swamp bottoms


----------



## THREEJAYS (Nov 11, 2006)

I AGREE WITH ALL WHO SAY IT DOES NOT MATTER.I'VE KILLED AS MANY IN BLUE JEANS AND FLANNEL SHIRTS AS WITH CAMO.BUT IT DOES FEEL GOOD TO LOOK GOOD


----------



## whitworth (Nov 15, 2006)

*The last time. . .*

I was wearing my marpat digital woodlands camo (U.S. Marine style)
A coyote came up my backside within 20 yards.   As I slowly turned with the rifle, the coyote broke.  I don't think he liked the blaze orange hunting mittens I had on that chilly morning.


----------



## Son (Nov 15, 2006)

*Best camo?*

I don't worry about camo unless I'm bowhunting or turkey hunting. I have no real preference of the pattern or brand. It's movement and scent that will give you away the most.
In gun season I wear whatever, cause I've got that halloween pumpkin vest on anyway. If he sees me, it's alread too late for him if I'm carrying a rifle, if he's big enough.
 I do wear gloves cause your hands move the most and they are like flashing signs in the woods.


----------



## Outdoorsnole (Nov 15, 2006)

I mostly just bowhunt and I love wearing any old worn out camo in a pine tree.  It seems like it blends in better.  I think it's more of breaking up your background and movement that matters most.  My first archery deer was shot when I was wearing camo and standing against a palm tree that was wider than me(central, FL) and had two does feeding 15 yards in front of me.  I wasn't gonna shoot one and just see what I could get away with.  They let me draw back and let down a few different times so I finally just decided that I would get one.  The tree being wider than me and maybe the deer having bad depth perception made me able to do that, but I don't really know.


----------



## Jranger (Nov 16, 2006)

Mossy Oak "Treestand" turned out to be the best pine tree camo I ever used or found. Now they have redesigned the pattern and I cannot find it any longer...
J


----------



## TRC (Nov 16, 2006)

Unless you are bowhunting, I think the best camo for a pine tree is 25ft......up the tree that is. I hate bowhunting high due to the angle of entry of the arrow but if gun hunting I have become convinced over the years that you could just about wear anything if you get high enough  up the tree. And with a portable its pretty easy to get 25ft up a decent size pine tree.

Tom


----------



## KKirk (Nov 17, 2006)

camo and scent control


----------



## jcarter (Nov 17, 2006)

dress as a pine cone.


----------



## kbotta (Nov 20, 2006)

jcarter said:


> dress as a pine cone.



LOL!!

We have a winner folks!!


----------



## the HEED! (Nov 20, 2006)

theres a new pattern out now called long leaf pine, its big on 3d looks good too


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 20, 2006)

*Pine Trees...*

Woodland Camo


----------



## brian chambers (Nov 24, 2006)

Tiger stripes work great!


----------

